
What Politicians Believe About Their Constituents [pdf] - gwern
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~broockma/broockman_skovron_asymmetric_misperceptions.pdf
======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/6cT8DwqG...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/6cT8DwqGqm8)

